# Tricks to flying?



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello forum people. 

So I'm a terrified flyer. I'll be taking a trip soon, and I was hoping some of you may have some tricks to help me get over this fear! I've been told to drink myself in a drunken stupor and just sleep on the plane, but, I'm not sure that's such a great idea! I don't hardly ever drink, and THEN... what do I do when the plane lands and I have to stumble and find my way through a crowded airport? 

I also get sick to my stomach and I was told to eat french fries before the flight? Does that work? 

And, you know the saying, "chew gum so your ears don't pop"? Is that true, or should you bend over and hug your knees like I was recently told to do? 

I'm terrified of heights, so being up so high in the sky scares the begeebies outta me. Add in turbulence and I'm a mess! lol 

Anything you can offer to help calm my nerves would be appreciated!


----------



## Potty (Sep 18, 2012)

Just accept the fact that you're in a tin tube flying 500 miles an hour at an altitude humans were never designed to be at. If you get drunk the chances are you just wont be allowed on the flight. If you eat chips you will just get fat and make it even more likely the plane will fall out of the sky. Putting your head between your legs is something you do when you are plummeting to your death, and they only tell you to do that so you can't see the flight staff sneak out with the parachutes they insist they don't keep on board. 

My advice? Take a boat.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2012)

LOL!!! I can't stop laughing!! 

Thanks for the advice Potty! That was the best so far. 

I get sick on a boat though, really really sick. Throwing chunks over the side doesn't sound appealing, so maybe a submarine? lol


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2012)

I wouldn't do the 'drunken stupor'. That might get you arrested. A drink(or two) in the lounge beforehand always settles my stomach _before_ it gets unsettled. Works on boats, too. So...get practicing!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2012)

So a small drink before the flight? That sounds maybe like what I'll have to do. I'd better stop at one, because I can't drink too much without getting drunk. 

Thanks Kevin. 

Too bad it wasn't the future and I could just fly my car, and then I could hover close to the ground! Heights? What heights!


----------



## Terry D (Sep 18, 2012)

After putting up with all of the pre-boarding garbage you will be forced to deal with, and then being crammed into a seat designed to hold an adolescent spider monkey between a flatulent, 400 pound lady wrestler and a drooling 20 year-old stoner who will be convinced you were seated next to him by the will of the fates so that you can bear his children, you will then wait for the inevitable two hour take-off delay before your plane shoots down the runway powered by engines maintained by men who were probably working the last half-hour of a 12-hour shift after fighting with their wives over coming home drunk the night before.

Once you are finally in the air, where your 400 pound seatmate will undoubtedly need to use the rest room at least five times, you will look forward to the oblivion of being reduced to an unrecognizable cinder during a fiery crash into the waste pond behind a hog confinement in Nebraska.

Thanks for flying with us.  Enjoy your return trip.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh Gee! Thanks Terry. Lol

That sounds like such a wonderful experience. Maybe getting totally smashed is the way to go! ha ha. 

I guess maybe there are no tricks. Maybe I'm looking for something that isn't there. I'll just have to be a "big girl" and learn to suck it up, I guess! 

Thanks for making me laugh, too! 

You and Potty should help everyone who's scared of flying!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2012)

If it makes you feel better, the survival rate of a plane crash is excellent =) 95.7 percent


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey that's something! lol 

I know the odds of a plane going down are next to none. I've been told, "it's the safest way to travel!" 

So I keep that in mind. 

The stellar advice I get from my brother law is, "Don't be scared. Because if the plane goes down, there's nothing you can do! It's all out of your hands!" 

WHAT? Is that supposed to make me feel better? It's out of my hands so don't be scared!? lol


----------



## Potty (Sep 18, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> If it makes you feel better, the survival rate of a plane crash is excellent =) 95.7 percent




5% chance of walking out of a burning wreakage aint bad


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Sep 18, 2012)

I love flying and I still always get that touch of uncertainty whenever the plane wobbles or turns.  But in my mind, that's just part of the fun.

Take anti-nausea pills beforehand and treat the flight as something enjoyable, not scary.  No matter what happens on the plane, you're going to be safe, so just take the bumps and dips and turns and turbulence as unique little elements that you just wouldn't get on a road trip.  They're never going to go away, so you might as well accept them and make the best of them.

Also, you want your ears to pop (equalizing pressure), so that it doesn't hurt like crazy because of the imbalance.



Sunny said:


> The stellar advice I get from my brother law is, "Don't be scared. Because if the plane goes down, there's nothing you can do! It's all out of your hands!"
> 
> WHAT? Is that supposed to make me feel better? It's out of my hands so don't be scared!? lol



Put simply, it's the same as saying, "Don't freak out about getting hit by a meteorite because it's not going to happen."


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey! Thanks Gamer. 

You actually made me feel better about it. I'll remember what you said when I start to get scared when the plane shutters and shakes! 

It's a good way to look at things. Thanks for telling me what helps for you, I think it'll help me too!


----------



## JosephB (Sep 18, 2012)

My wife is afraid to fly. Before we met, she'd never been on a plane, so I figured she just needed to get a flight or two under her belt and she'd be fine. But that wasn't enough. Now, she takes a Xanax before we fly. Her doctor wrote her a prescription for handful a few years ago and that's all she's used them for. Although she took one or two when my mom stayed with us for a couple of days. I'm not kidding either.


----------



## Baron (Sep 18, 2012)

There's absolutely nothing to fear about flying.  It's the manner in which you're reunited with the ground that might give some cause for anxiety.


----------



## patskywriter (Sep 18, 2012)

My advice: Get an aisle seat, if possible, and take along an engrossing book—like a good mystery. When I'm reading Georges Simenon, the plane can roll right off the runway and I wouldn't even notice. 

Do you have a portable DVD player? They're really cheap nowadays. Watch one of your favorite flicks to take your mind off your fears.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 18, 2012)

patskywriter said:


> Do you have a portable DVD player? They're really cheap nowadays. Watch one of your favorite flicks to take your mind off your fears.



Suggested viewing:

1. Airplane
2. Airport 1977
3. Airforce One
4. The Langoliers
5. Snakes on a Plane
6. Twilight Zone: The Movie (Nightmare at 20,000 Feet segment)
7. Panic in the Skies
8. Final Destination

Just kidding, Sunny.  You will be fine.  The very worst part of flying is all the stuff you have to go through to get on the plane these days.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 18, 2012)

Ignore all old wives tales, they are only going to re-enforce your fears, what you think or believe has no bearing on the performance of the aeroplane, any more than wearing one red sock and one white sock when you watch your favourite baseball team, will affect the outcome of the next World Series, or indeed, who reaches the final...

Don't get drunk, don't eat silly foods - do chew or suck on a sweet, it helps equalise the pressure balance between the ears and the nose/mouth during take off and landing (the pressure in the cabin changes from ground level to 5,000 feet as you reach cruising altitude). The only injury you are remotely likely to incur when flying is a sore toe from dropping your bag on your foot; you are more likely to die in an acident in your own home. When flying, if you don't look out of the window you are at no height at all. -; are you afraid on the 24th floor of a building? Inside the plane everything is flying at the same speed, so no worries there. Find someone to talk to as you board the plane, tell them about your irrational fear of flying, discuss it, and before you know it you will be soaring like a bird; which reminds me, swans have a lot more trouble landing than jumbo jets.

The night before we flew to Canada I was reading out loud, to the distaff side, bits from "The Human Factor in Aircraft Accidents" by David Beaty, she wasn't amused, but here we both are.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm slightly scared of heights, but I'm a glutton for punishment and I like the thrill, so I always try for a window seat =)


----------



## KarlR (Sep 18, 2012)

Ah, Sunny! The flying part is safer than your drive to the airport. Not just a thing to say--it's actually true. 

Get a window seat and enjoy the view. Maybe you'll get to see a spectacular sunrise or sunset from the air. Nothing like it. If nothing else, you'll get to see how wonderful and beautiful (and big!) Canada is.

Chew gum if you'd like. Better, though, if you just yawn when you feel your ears start to feel full. "Getting ahead of your ears" is what we call it in the biz. Tip your head from side to side to stretch our your neck. Your eustachian tubes go from your ears to your throat. Opening them up allows for equalization of the pressure. A million little pops is better than one big one.

_Definitely _do not get drunk. In fact, if you drink anything, make it water or juice. The air in the cabin is quite dry. Hydration will make your queasiness feel better and help you keep a clear head while you travel. FWIW, I have to kick drunks off during the boarding process about twice a year. No fun for me, REALLY no fun for them.

Ask the Flight Attendant if you can say hello to the pilots. Attractive, charming, young women are always welcome. If you are lucky enough to get a female pilot, she'll want to tell you all about the wonders of her job. They might be able to pass along some tips or tricks that will help you cope. 

Tell your seat mate that you're a writer. They won't give you a minute's peace. That'll help pass the time.

October's really a great time of year to fly. Skies are generally clear and mostly smooth. Think of the airplane like a Dixie cup in a stream: It floats on the air and bounces around in the currents and eddies. It's made to be there. Just relax and let it do its thing.

And here's the last little bit of advice. Fear of flying is usually about control. You're out of it. You are beholden to the people on the airplane to get you safely from A to B. I promise, they'll do everything they can to make that happen. Not necessarily for you, though. It's all about them. If the pilots can get the front part of the airplane from A to B without incident, chances are quite good that anyone sitting behind them will benefit too!

And don't forget to have fun!


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 19, 2012)

One 2mg Valium taken 30 minutes before boarding may be all you need. But talk to your GP. After a quick assessment, s/he may decide on a stronger dose.

I'm claustrophobic, and the first time I went for a CT scan the nurse had to peel me off the wall after I panicked, propped, and refused to be fed through the machine. Next time, I took a Valium, and it was a piece of cake.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input. It's really appreciated. My sister had suggested that I take something for anxiety, so that could be a way to go like some of you suggested as well. 

I'll get to my destination fine and dandy I'm sure, and I'll have a wonderful time and I'll be happy I sucked it up and flew in the airplane like a big girl! 

Thanks again!


----------



## IanMGSmith (Sep 20, 2012)

Sunny said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. It's really appreciated. My sister had suggested that I take something for anxiety, so that could be a way to go like some of you suggested as well.
> 
> I'll get to my destination fine and dandy I'm sure, and I'll have a wonderful time and I'll be happy I sucked it up and flew in the airplane like a big girl!
> 
> Thanks again!



...yeah, way to go Sunny. 

You may feel a bit tense as the the plane turns at the end of the runway and the motors rev up.

The steep upward take off and banking can be a bit "heart in your mouth" but after that the ding dong chimes,  the hostesses come out with the refreshments and everyone relaxes. 

Window seats are nice because of the view, even if it's just a sea of clouds. You are so high up that you are totally disconnected with the earth. i.e. standing on a rooftop is scary yet flying in an airliner at 25000 ft is not.

Heavy air turbulence can be a bit troubling to the un-initiated but just strap yourself in and it shouldn't last long. After your third turbulence you'll ride it like a pro. 

Wishing you a safe and happy flight.

Ian


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey! Thanks Ian. 

I stuck a post-it note on my computer at work. I coloured it in big bright letters. 

"YOU ARE SAFE! BE EXCITED TO FLY!" 

lol. It seems to be helping so far. So, we'll see. ;0)


----------



## Cran (Sep 20, 2012)

"just strap yourself in" - good advice. Fortunately, we're half a century past the days of Shelley Berman and what he had to say about that. 

*Sunny*, I can't say I know how you feel; I've been in planes (large and small) so many times I've lost count. Had an uncle who was a RAAF pilot, then a pilot for QANTAS (when it was purely international). Loved it when I was a kid, and take it in my stride now - it's the airports I can't stand. 

All I can do is wish you strength and smooth flights.


----------



## bebarce (Sep 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;DaJOeLuUD94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaJOeLuUD94&amp;feature=related[/video]

or

Put an audiobook on your ipod/mp3 player
Some people claim to have great success with motion sickness bands.  They sell them everywhere these days, and when we got the VIP tickets on the cruise ship they actually gave my wife and me a pair.  We didn't need them, but when I gave them to our friends, they swore by them.
When I was feeling really nauseous, on an unrelated note I was given Ginger Chews, such as the one here
Ginger Chews
Not sure if those were the exact ones, but they worked wonders for me.  They tasted awful at first and cling to your teeth like tar, but became addictive after the first few.

....fly quantas?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Cran! Really nice of you. I guess I know it's just all in my head, and you can beat your fears by making yourself believe otherwise, so that's what I'm trying to do. 

It's funny, I love the thrill of a roller coaster, though. 

----------

bebarce, that's really good advice actually. Thanks. I think I might look into one of those bracelets, too. I mean it can't hurt! Plus it would save myself from being drowsy from Gravol or something. Ginger Chews look interesting... I'd really have to be hard up I think. I HATE the taste of ginger. ;0)


----------



## bebarce (Sep 21, 2012)

If this helps as well, MythBusters went through a series of tests on nausea.
Annotated Mythbusters: Episode 43: Seasickness Cures, Finger in the Gun Barrel, Tailgate Gas Efficiency


----------



## sore (Mar 17, 2013)

this discussion helped me with fear of flying and i haven't even flown yet, but I will keep these in mind when I do!


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 17, 2013)

You've never really been scared on an air plane until you watch the screen they show in the cabin, and there is a line that says "Point of no return."  When I flew from Cincinnati to London it popped up over the Atlantic.  Basically it's telling you, if something goes wrong, you're either still headed to London, or....because there isn't enough fuel to turn back.  It kind of sends shivers down your spine.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 17, 2013)

The problem I have on planes is that I have to be peeled _away_ from the window.  I absolutely love watching the scenery and I love flying.  The first time I flew it was on a private jet and I was about four.  The jet belonged to a friend of my dad's and he was giving us a lift back home.  We lived on an airport at the time so it was really conveinant for him.  Anyway, my mom was terrified the whole time and I was just excited.  My mom got me to settle down and sit next to her for a minute and pointed my attention out the window.

By some trick of the light and the cloud cover all I could see were rainbows.  I told my mom about it and she told me, "Those are angels, sweetie.  God put them there to watch over us."

I've never forgotten that sight and look for it every time I fly.  I hope you're that lucky.


----------

